# Fake Second Life Girl



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 11, 2020)

I was reading a thread on Flickr with complaints about people posting Second Life images in Portrait groups - so I thought it may be fun to turn the table and post a real woman in a Second Life group.  Original image was taken in a Hong Kong hotel last year, and I added some less than subtle edits.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice pose and wardrobe. I will have to Google "second life". I have never heard that term before.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 11, 2020)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 11, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Nice pose and wardrobe. I will have to Google "second life". I have never heard that term before.



Meto.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 11, 2020)

Beautiful shot of a beautiful women, whats not to like.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 11, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Nice pose and wardrobe. I will have to Google "second life". I have never heard that term before.



Second life is a computer game, and people can create characters.  Some players post screenshots of their characters in portrait and glamour forums, upsetting the traditional photographers.

I heard from a friend who's an Admin for a portrait Group on Flickr that Second Lifers tend to be the most vociferous if their images get removed - pointing out that some heavily photoshopped images are also not 'real'.

So I thought it may be fun to post a 'real' girl in the Second Life 'Hot Girls' forums.

As well mimicking the vivid colours of Second Life, I tried to create the extreme curves of their characters.  My image was not removed, and I even received 'Likes' and comments.  

The original, unprocessed image is below.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2020)

Both are fine images. Very glamorous.I have no strong preference for either over the other.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 12, 2020)

Wonderful, as usual.  I prefer the original.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice job "nudging" a couple pounds off the waist line.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 13, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Nice job "nudging" a couple pounds off the waist line.



21st Century version of a whalebone corset.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nicely done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm not familiar with Second Life but I'm very familiar with hot girls. 

Great picture! Love the lighting and pose.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 13, 2020)

Beautiful and the colors in this shot are fantastic


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 13, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nicely done.





K9Kirk said:


> I'm not familiar with Second Life but I'm very familiar with hot girls.
> 
> Great picture! Love the lighting and pose.



Thank you!

Now that I've discovered the joys of shameless over-processing, I think we'll have a go at a J.H Lynch inpired image - his art is fashionable after the Sella McCartney catwalk show.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 16, 2020)

Great job!  I was thinking Second Life was like that show Upload.  Had to google and thanks for the explanation.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 16, 2020)

Frank, after googling for second life and seeing the images at their official site, I think you might work on overly smoothing your lovely wife's skin like badly done portrait editing to have her look like the fake people I saw there. There seemed to be a marked lack of skin texture on what I saw.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 17, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Frank, after googling for second life and seeing the images at their official site, I think you might work on overly smoothing your lovely wife's skin like badly done portrait editing to have her look like the fake people I saw there. There seemed to be a marked lack of skin texture on what I saw.



Yes, good point.  And increase her hip size by about a foot, but that may be high risk editing.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 17, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Frank, after googling for second life and seeing the images at their official site, I think you might work on overly smoothing your lovely wife's skin like badly done portrait editing to have her look like the fake people I saw there. There seemed to be a marked lack of skin texture on what I saw.



Took your advice and turned the smoothing slider to 11


----------



## johngpt (Jun 17, 2020)

That's certainly more like what I had seen at that site.


----------

